

Pine Gap - ra
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_Gap

======
pmorici
Steve Blank, who writes a start up blog that used to get posted on HN a lot
wrote a post a while back talking about how he used to work there.
[http://steveblank.com/2009/04/13/story-
behind-%E2%80%9Cthe-s...](http://steveblank.com/2009/04/13/story-
behind-%E2%80%9Cthe-secret-history%E2%80%9D-part-iv-undisclosed-location-
library-hours/)

~~~
ra
Wow, that's a great read. I've read that post before but had no idea it was
about Pine Gap. Thanks for posting.

------
peterpathname
the CAAT appeal was stunning. Alhough admitting that Pine Gap was used to
target strikes on Iraq, defence insisited that it is not a war base - which
made the facility ineligible for the protections from judicial scrutiny
afforded under "special undertakings". Rather than admit that a foreign war
base operates from the heart of our country, and unwilling (unable!) to answer
the defendants' full range of examination, the prior conviction was nullified
and the christians against all terrorism walked free.

but now the usa is opening more bases around the country, including marines in
Darwin and US warships off WA.

~~~
ra
Yeah all this takes on a whole new context in the light of PRISM.

I think it was Cory Doctorow who said, "Snowdon took the theory out of
conspiracy theory".

~~~
peterpathname
I haven't seen much from CD on PRISM: got any links?

------
forfengeligfaen
Pine Gap gets name checked in Rap News 15 - Big Brother is WWWatching You:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o66FUc61MvU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o66FUc61MvU)

------
dsl
Sugar Grove [1] as well as Yakima [2] have been completely closed. From what I
hear Menwith Hill and Misawa have been de-staffed and repurposed. I suspect
Pine Gap is still maintained for short term operational projects, but the
ECHELON SIGINT program has been effectively shut down. (Rightfully so as its
purpose was Satellite intercepts, which have largely given way to fiber optic
routes)

1\.
[http://cryptome.org/dodi/2013/opnav-5400-2215.pdf](http://cryptome.org/dodi/2013/opnav-5400-2215.pdf)
2\.
[http://cryptome.org/dodi/2013/opnav-5400-2211.pdf](http://cryptome.org/dodi/2013/opnav-5400-2211.pdf)

------
l33tbro
Interesting. I remember once upon a time the Australian govt wanted to shut it
down (under Whitlam). But it still goes strong, probably the reason why the
ANZUS agreement exists.

